# Quake3 WFA?



## Joel007 (Aug 18, 2006)

Anyone else played and loved this mod?
It was the only way to truely play quake3...

I was a sniper, or backup marine/engineer. Most clans didn't use snipers, preferring the marine rocketjumpers instead, but i switched between them. And with the grapplejump and the ability to kill a gunner (100 health 250 armor!) easily in a single hit, I loved my role.

Anyone?

here's a memory refresher 

http://www.weaponsfactoryarena.com/


----------



## Crymic (Aug 18, 2006)

I used to play it alot of Q2, though not many other people played it. =/


----------



## scalem X (Aug 21, 2006)

I've played a massive amount of quake 3, but unfortunately I have got no mac version and I'm affraid that my pc will die once I put it connection to the net again.
If anyone knew were I could get a mac version of quake 3 for a reasonable price (not gonna pay full price just because it's a collector's item now ) that would be greatly appreciated.

I also loved defrag (version 1.5) finished almost all the level and runBFG in only one second behind the pro's replays.


----------



## Joel007 (Aug 29, 2006)

quake done quick!


----------



## scalem X (Aug 30, 2006)

love those movies, but won't waste my time finishing quake in what is it? 18 minutes?


----------



## Joel007 (Aug 31, 2006)

13 and some seconds.
And its just a cool idea, one level was finished in less than 3 seconds 

there are many speedruns for many games. I think super mario land 3 was done in 11 minutes and he finished with 99 lives


----------



## scalem X (Aug 31, 2006)

half life in 48 minutes, with intro and all


----------



## Joel007 (Aug 31, 2006)

HL2 in 1 hour and a half 

www.speeddemosarchive.com


----------

